# [2007] Club Intrawest points value



## smbrannan

If you are a Club Intrawest owner like me, you may be curious about how much your points are worth.  Here is a link to a summary of eBay sales for the past few years.  Looks like the market price for Club Intrawest points has remained quite flat over a number of years.  Recent auctions have closed in the US$80 range (excluding transfer and closing costs).

Here is the link:  http://brannan.org/pre2010/2007/ClubIntrawestsales.htm


----------



## Bill4728

I agree that if you do any work at all you'll be able to buy CI points at <$90/pt. 

CI has ROFR, I wonder if any of those sales had ROFR used?

Just a FYI to anyone interested in CI. CI has a rule where only point packages of 120 points or more can be added by purchasing resale points. So, be careful to buy as many points as you need/want because buying more can be difficult. I wanted to buy more and split them with my BIL but wasn't allowed do to the 120 pt rule.


----------



## smbrannan

Just out of curiousity - does anyone know the current developer price for CI points?


----------



## Chilbear

We visited CI at Blue Mountain last summer and $160CDN was the number. We are torn on what to do. Seeing that CI and RCI points are sort of linked, we are starting to lean to RCI rather than CI. More choices out of province (we are in Toronto).


----------



## Bill4728

Can you use RCI points to reserve CI, the answer is* yes, but* the amount of CI weeks were are given to RCI is very very limited. If you want to use CI during good vaction times you'll have to have CI


----------



## Cathyb

CI owners: I am trying to arrange seeing the Zihuatenao (sp?) property on a special.  Can you refer me to someone?


----------



## Bill4728

I sent you a PM.


----------



## tashamen

Cathyb said:


> CI owners: I am trying to arrange seeing the Zihuatenao (sp?) property on a special.  Can you refer me to someone?



I assume this means you're no longer interested in a possible direct exchange?  That's fine - just curious.


----------



## Cathyb

tashamen: I am trying both to broaden my possibilities -- will send you a private message. Actually a private exchange would be my preference.


----------



## smbrannan

Someone got a deal on eBay yesterday  --  180 points for $12,800.

I've update my historical summary here:  http://brannan.org/2007/ClubIntrawestsales.htm


----------



## tashamen

To be honest I've never been paricularly curious as we have no intention of selling our points.  But I did just look at your list and wonder if that one sale for $66 passed ROFR.  In fact, do we know for sure if all of these did pass ROFR?


----------



## Cathyb

smbrannan: What a great chart!  What is your verbal analysis of the declining trendline?  I think Intrawest sold some property to Westin in Palm Desert. I am Westin owner and there was some discussion of that.  We drove over there last week but didn't see any signs confirming however.


----------



## smbrannan

tashamen said:


> To be honest I've never been paricularly curious as we have no intention of selling our points.  But I did just look at your list and wonder if that one sale for $66 passed ROFR.  In fact, do we know for sure if all of these did pass ROFR?



For the most part, all I know is that these are the prices of the winning bid on eBay.  I don't know if the sales actually closed.

HOWEVER, I do know for a fact that the $66 sale passed ROFR and actually closed.


----------



## smbrannan

Cathyb said:


> smbrannan: What a great chart!  What is your verbal analysis of the declining trendline?  I think Intrawest sold some property to Westin in Palm Desert. I am Westin owner and there was some discussion of that.  We drove over there last week but didn't see any signs confirming however.



It may have something to do with the strength of the Cdn dollar relative to the US$.  Most CI members are Canadian, so I've been told that the price is primarily determined in Canadian funds.  

BUT, CI points rarely appear on eBay in Cdn dollars. So if the market price is being set by Canadians, it must be taking place in private transactions.  It is hard to understand how this is influencing the US$ price on eBay.

So, long story short, I really don't know why the recent prices are falling.


----------



## tashamen

I would think that ebay sales of CI points are a relatively small part of the whole picture (though I could be wrong of course!).  There are a couple of resellers who have lots of CI points bundles for sale, plus probably others I don't know about.  And individuals who don't buy/sell on ebay.  Of course their prices may be similar to those on ebay - who knows?


----------



## GregGH

*Points update ?*

Hello CI  owners

Any chance you guys can update the 'ADVICE' section for Cub Intrawest?  Last update 2004.

Is this still fairly up to date for points ( copied from advice section )?????

Approximate Points needed for stays
100 pts             1 bedroom       1 week             Low Season
150                  1 bedroom       1 week             Peak Season
200 pts             2 bedroom       1 week             Peak Season
200                  1 bedroom       1 week             Holiday Season
280                  2 bedroom       1 week             Holiday Season

Any chance we can get a list of what qualifies at Low or Peak or Holiday?  I can't find this offered on the website ---  updating advice section would suit me.

Appreciate any help
Regards
Greg

ps - I see NO reviews for Mexico -- ??  any comments on that , too --but -- please keep the data coming on points value, as well - do not mean to divert this thread topic , too much.


----------



## smbrannan

GregGH said:


> Hello CI  owners
> 
> Any chance you guys can update the 'ADVICE' section for Cub Intrawest?  Last update 2004.



Greg - Never really looked at the advice page before, but the info is still quite accurate.  

One thing that gets glossed over is that owning points allows you to reserve at any of the 9 properties owned by the club.  

But, the exchange program within Club Intrawest is optional.  They call it "Extraordinary Escapes" and if you pay a fee over and above your maintenance fees, it allows you to exchange with RCI resorts, as well as some Resort2Resort properties, some cruises, DVC, and some some hotels.  

I've created a page with the current Club Intrawest points charts for each of the club's locations.  Here's the link:

http://brannan.org/2007/CI2007PointsCharts/CI2007PointsTables.html


----------



## GregGH

*Thanks Smbrannan*

Hello 'Smbrannan'

Thanks -- GREAT url for points requirements!   Sure this will help others, too.

I see an E-Bay auction on now with a BUY ME NOW at the $67 - thats why I am asking more questions -- your thread on points value is really appreciated -- keep it alive every so often 

On the "advice' section -- I asked an administrator if they might consider using 'WIKI' for advice --then things like this could be better shared.   I have become a real believer in wiki.  That could help keep the Advice more updated.  I see Reviews as doing one thing , while ADVICE is more technical on buying and using, IMHO.

samples of WIKI for those confused...

http://wikitravel.org/en/Main_Page

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page

Regards
Greg


----------



## tashamen

smbrannan said:


> But, the exchange program within Club Intrawest is optional.  They call it "Extraordinary Escapes" and if you pay a fee over and above your maintenance fees, it allows you to exchange with RCI resorts, as well as some Resort2Resort properties, some cruises, DVC, and some some hotels.



Also, Club Intawest owners can be II members, and this is an individual membership rather than the corporate one you get with RCI through Extraordinary Escapes.  I dropped that program a few years ago and am now exclusively with II and am VERY happy with the trades I get there with CI weeks., along with the ACs they offer, and the access to Getaways.  A much better deal IMO than the Extraordinary Escapes.


----------



## smbrannan

GregGH said:


> I see an E-Bay auction on now with a BUY ME NOW at the $67 - thats why I am asking more questions -- your thread on points value is really appreciated -- keep it alive every so often



I'd be very surprised if there were points with "Buy it now" at $67.

The only current auction I see with a "Buy it now" option is 150 pts for $12,997.

That's $86.65 per point.  Not a bad price, but not a great bargain.

Stuart


----------



## smbrannan

*A wiki you wanted, and a wiki you shall have*

GregGH

Someone has already created a wiki for Club Intrawest.  

There was very little information on the wiki when I found it but I have updated it.

Have a look at http://clubintrawest.pbwiki.com

Cheers,

Stuart


----------



## Bill4728

tashamen said:


> Also, Club Intawest owners can be II members, and this is an individual membership rather than the corporate one you get with RCI through Extraordinary Escapes.  I dropped that program a few years ago and am now exclusively with II and am VERY happy with the trades I get there with CI weeks., along with the ACs they offer, and the access to Getaways.  A much better deal IMO than the Extraordinary Escapes.



Following Tashamen advice I've been using II to do my CI trading for the last 16 months.  I've gone so far as to reserve low season rooms ( 2bd for 77 pts & 1 bd for 55 pts) I found that these low season rooms trade as well as the best weeks in my other TS. Just traded a low season 1 bd for a platinum week at Newport coast ( nov 2007).  Setting up the account with CI & II was a major hassel. They wouldn't even talk to me about setting it up until I was ready to deposit a week.


----------



## GregGH

smbrannan said:


> GregGH
> 
> Someone has already created a wiki for Club Intrawest.
> There was very little information on the wiki when I found it but I have updated it.
> Have a look at http://clubintrawest.pbwiki.com
> 
> Cheers,
> Stuart



Hello Stuart

I sent PM to TUG asking in they can LINK the wiki to the ADVICE section - then the more that know --the more that can benefit.

Appreciate update

Regards

Greg H


----------



## Michael D

My wife and I attended the CI presentation at Blue Mountain yesterday and were offered the points at C$191/point, with a C$6.10 maintenance fee.

We did not purchase (felt that the cost was excessive), but were impressed with the facility.  The staff was very low pressure compared to other timeshare presentations we have attended.  My major complaint, after having seen the points charts that Brannan put up (Thanks!) was that we clearly stated that as a family of 6 (4 school aged children) we needed to be able to travel summers only, for a 2 bedroom.  But we were told 150 points would be enough - I guess that would get us an RCI week through EE.  But we were not shown these charts, which would have put us at about 200 points.  Of course, that would have been even further out of our price range!


----------



## Bill4728

The biggest key of buying CI points resale is to find the right size membership for you. because it is hard to increase or decrease you membership size without going thru the club.


----------



## smbrannan

Michael D said:


> My wife and I attended the CI presentation at Blue Mountain yesterday and were offered the points at C$191/point, with a C$6.10 maintenance fee.




Thanks - I have updated http://clubintrawest.pbwiki.com with your information regarding the retail price of points.   

Agree with Bill that it can be a bit tricky finding the right number of points on resale.  They usually come in lots of 120, so you could buy two lots and end up with 240.  For a family of 6 this would not be too many points, IMHO.

There hasn't been anything on eBay for a number or weeks.  But if they do come up, you could probably get 240 for the same or less money than Intrawest asked for 150.

Good luck.


----------



## Bill4728

In several other posts about CI it was mentioned that they charge >$5 for web access. This is no longer true. At all CI resorts there is now FREE WI-FI


----------



## smbrannan

Bill4728 said:


> In several other posts about CI it was mentioned that they charge >$5 for web access. This is no longer true. At all CI resorts there is now FREE WI-FI



That's for CI members only, I think.  Meaning that if you exchange into a CI location, or simply rent from the developer inventory, or probably even if you are guest of a member, you may have to pay.

That being said, I think this is a great development.  Until this announcement I had cynically assumed that the WI-FI service was being run by the manager, and that they would keep all the revenues.  Turns out that they were just charging WI-FI users in order to recoup the capital cost associated with the service.  

I also wonder who keeps the profit from selling the "Club Intrawest" branded merchandise available through their "boutique".

S


----------



## OnMedic

tashamen said:


> To be honest I've never been paricularly curious as we have no intention of selling our points.  But I did just look at your list and wonder if that one sale for $66 passed ROFR.  In fact, do we know for sure if all of these did pass ROFR?



I was after this but got back to my compter too late and missed the auction close. In email exchanges with the seller, yes it did pass ROFR. Not much doesn't from what I hear, but maybe that will start to change!?


----------



## marksind

*Current Points Price and Sales Tactics*

We just returned from a week at Whistler and attended the Club Intrawest points presentation.  We did it about four years ago and were curious what they've added.  What they've added, at least in Whistler, is extremely high pressure sales tactics.  We've usually found Canadian presentations to be pretty low key, but they managed to keep us there for three hours (our fault for not just walking out) and used five separate people to try to close us.  It reminded me of the one Mexican presentation we've attended.

Their current pricing was about $21,000 U.S. for 120 points.  We thought that was too much given they only have a couple of resorts of their own we'd be interested in.  They also said you won't find resale points because they protect their market value through their right of first refusal.  From this board, it doesn't sound like they protect it too vigorously!

The funniest part of the presentation was the last-ditch attempt to close where they offered us a "free trial" for only $1840.  We were really confused by that.  They said it was free because we could visit one resort in the coming year, and if we decided to join, the money would apply to our point purchase.  I asked if we got the money back if we didn't decide to join, and of course they said no.  So I asked how this offer was "free," and wasn't it just a down payment on the eventual purchase, or rental for the one week we'd get if we chose not to buy.  They took half an hour trying to convince us it was a "free offer".  All in all, the experience was a real turn-off.


----------



## smbrannan

I've updated the eBay winning bid page for Club Intrawest points, including 120 pts that went for US$87.29 this evening.  

The link is: http://brannan.org/pre2010/2007/ClubIntrawestsales.htm

I also updated the Club Intrawest wiki with marskind's info that the current US$ price is US$175/point from Intrawest.


----------



## smbrannan

For those of you with an interest in Club Intrawest resales.

I've updated the eBay winning bid page for Club Intrawest points, including auctions that closed in December and one in Jan.  

The link is: http://brannan.org/pre2010/2007/ClubIntrawestsales.htm


----------



## Bill4728

Thanks for all the hard work.

It surprises me that the $/pt can vary so much.  From $70/pt to more than $100/pt


----------



## davewarner

n/m I figured out the answer to my question!

Thanks!
Beth


----------



## smbrannan

Someone from Intrawest's office in Vancouver has been browsing the CI point resale page, and the CI wiki.  They found it by following the links on this thread.

Interesting.


----------



## smbrannan

There have been a few successful eBay auctions of CI points in the past several months.  

I have updated the webpage to track these.

The link is: History of winning CI bids on eBay

If you are a Club Intrawest member, please vote for Stuart Brannan as independent director.  Voting ends on 6 June 2008.


----------



## smbrannan

Once again, I have updated the web page showing the history of Club Intrawest winning bids on eBay.  

 The trend is quite ugly.  Could it be that CI's restriction on transfer of EE membership to sales over a certain price threshold hasn't helped support the secondary market price?

The link is: History of winning CI bids on eBay


----------



## Bill4728

The other thing is that the developer price of these points are continuing to rise. CI will be trying to sell their points at $200/pt come Dec 2008.


----------



## captpete43

*hidden info*

Why do I get green with no data when I go to link on Club Intrawest sales?

captpete43


----------



## Bill4728

I'm not sure what you doing wrong but it works right for me.


----------



## captpete43

*Intrawest points sales*

I was unable to view using Firefox. When I used IE I was able to view.

I just purchase 120 points on Ebay for USD7,101 0r USD59.18 per point. We now have to see if CI uses first refusal.


----------



## rishja

*Club Intrawest Points Value*

We are staying at Club Intrwest in Whistler and have just attended an owners presentation where they are currently selling for $189 per point. They did tell us about a "one off" deal to celebrate their 15th anniversary where you get one point "free" for life for every 3 you buy.

I asked the question of the sales guy as to why points were advertised at half that cost on Ebay/Internet and he said that because Intrawest had first "right to purchase" any points that became available, they would and it meant that the only way to buy points was through Intrawest.


----------



## captpete43

*resale of points Intrawest*

The extra point is a 25% reduction. Is the $189 Canadian?

The word is that Club Intrawest is not exercising the ROFR because they are using funds to repurchase from owners who meet the necessary years to resell to CI (currently 8 years, previously less). Anyway the prices shown on TUG bulletin board are for sales that went through and CI did not exercise the ROFR.


----------



## smbrannan

Pure salesman's BS



rishja said:


> I asked the question of the sales guy as to why points were advertised at half that cost on Ebay/Internet and he said that because Intrawest had first "right to purchase" any points that became available, they would and it meant that the only way to buy points was through Intrawest.


----------



## pspcres

Thanks so much for continually updating and publishing this ebay sales grid.


----------



## jas_ma

*resale follow-up*



captpete43 said:


> The word is that Club Intrawest is not exercising the ROFR because they are using funds to repurchase from owners who meet the necessary years to resell to CI (currently 8 years, previously less). Anyway the prices shown on TUG bulletin board are for sales that went through and CI did not exercise the ROFR.



First, thanks to everybody for the incredibly useful information in this forum. 

I was interested in your reference to the 8 years for reselling to CI. I couldn't find any more information on this. Is there an official CI policy that enables point holders to sell back to CI without engaging the ROFR? I'd be very grateful for any place you can direct me to for some more details. Thanks!


----------



## Bill4728

jas_ma said:


> Is there an official CI policy that enables point holders to sell back to CI without engaging the ROFR?



I believe that all owners at CI, must follow al the CI rules, therefore all sales of CI points would have to pass CI's ROFR before they could go thru. BUT, There are only a few reports of CI using ROFR to take a deal away from a buyer. 

Personally, I don't worry about ROFR. Make the best deal you can. If CI uses ROFR, you've only lost a little time. If they pass on the deal ( which they do most of the time) then you've made the best deal you could.


----------



## jas_ma

Bill4728 said:


> I believe that all owners at CI, must follow al the CI rules, therefore all sales of CI points would have to pass CI's ROFR before they could go thru. BUT, There are only a few reports of CI using ROFR to take a deal away from a buyer.
> 
> Personally, I don't worry about ROFR. Make the best deal you can. If CI uses ROFR, you've only lost a little time. If they pass on the deal ( which they do most of the time) then you've made the best deal you could.



Bill, Thanks a lot for the quick reply. I think I was not clear in my question though. What I was wondering based on the previous quote was whether CI actually had an official buy-back program for those who have owned points for more than 8 years. I had never heard of this, but the post I quoted seemed to suggest that there might be one. Thanks!


----------



## tashamen

jas_ma said:


> I think I was not clear in my question though. What I was wondering based on the previous quote was whether CI actually had an official buy-back program for those who have owned points for more than 8 years. I had never heard of this, but the post I quoted seemed to suggest that there might be one. Thanks!



There has always been a buy-back program.  I didn't realize the term had been changed to 8 years - the CI owners' website still refers to 5 years:

"Intrawest has created a unique program for Members who have owned their Club Intrawest Membership for 5 years or more. Intrawest offers our Members the opportunity to have their Membership repurchased by Intrawest Corporation. Members who apply within the calendar year are eligible to have their Memberships repurchased in January of the next year on a first-come, first-served basis."

In the past they used to spell out what the amount was that you got through this program, but it doesn't say that any more.  It used to be either a certain percentage of what CI was currently selling points for, or a percentage of what you paid for them.  And of course you have to have bought the points directly from CI and not resale.


----------



## smbrannan

*CI winning bids continue to drop*

I have again updated the web page showing the history of Club Intrawest winning bids on eBay.    This includes the auctions that have ended with a winning bid so far during 2009 .

 Prices are showing a very negative trend, much like all other markets since September 2008.

I just got back from a week at the CI location in Whistler and still think that this is a class operation.   

The link is: History of winning CI bids on eBay


----------



## JonathanIT

smbrannan said:


> I just got back from a week at the CI location in Whistler and still think that this is a class operation.


I booked stays through my HGVC membership at the Intrawest in Whistler, BC for the past two February's (for WinterPRIDE).  It is a great resort, in a fantastic location.  3,400 HGVC pts for 7 nights in a 1BD in the middle of winter is a great deal!  I'm hoping to get the same week next year (they moved the event to March to avoid the Olympics), and make it an annual tradition.


----------



## captpete43

*reply on repurchase*



jas_ma said:


> First, thanks to everybody for the incredibly useful information in this forum.
> 
> I was interested in your reference to the 8 years for reselling to CI. I couldn't find any more information on this. Is there an official CI policy that enables point holders to sell back to CI without engaging the ROFR? I'd be very grateful for any place you can direct me to for some more details. Thanks!



My understanding is that Club Intrawest may buy back points at the price you originally paid or a fraction (I don't remember the percent) of the current price whichever is lower provided the points have been owned for 8 years or more. You can phone them to get the details.

Alternately they can purchase using the ROFR if they choose to. There appears to be no confirmation that they are exercising the right of first refusal. I purchased at USD 59/point and they did not exercise. There may have been one Ebay sale even lower.

CaptPete


----------



## smbrannan

Just refreshing this thread.  I 've updated the chart and data with winning bids for CI resales on eBay to the end of 2009.


----------



## smbrannan

Refreshing the thread once again.  Club Intrawest point sales on eBay data updated.  Also, I had to change the URL, so the old links won't work anymore.


----------



## Bill4728

smbrannan said:


> .  Also, I had to change the URL, so the old links won't work anymore.


I fixed most of the links for you so almost all of them work again.

Current developer price is approx $204/pt  So if ebay is selling at ~$45  you're getting a killer deal buying from Ebay.  BUT RichardM ( a tugger & a TS reseller) is saying that CI is using ROFR to pick up many of the resales he has turned in for ROFR review.


----------



## smbrannan

Thanks Bill - your the best.


----------



## echino

Club Intrawest 240 point package recently sold at $18 per point on eBay. Is it a new low? Do you think ROFR was exercised?

Anyway, I would not take CI membership even for free, now when I know about HGVC, which is a much more cost efficient way (both to buy and in MFs) to get into Club Intrawest.


----------



## Bill4728

echino said:


> Club Intrawest 240 point package recently sold at $18 per point on eBay. Is it a new low? Do you think ROFR was exercised?
> 
> Anyway, I would not take CI membership even for free, now when I know about HGVC, which is a much more cost efficient way (both to buy and in MFs) to get into Club Intrawest.



No idea if CI is using their ROFR  but about 1 year ago a fellow TUGGER tried to buy a membership and his purchase was taken by CI via ROFR.  ( I have no details amount the amount)


----------



## tahoeJoe

*Club Intawest and Hilton Grand Vacation Club*

I know very little about Club Intrawest (CI). 

Can all CI owners join HGVC? How is HGVC viewed in CI? Is there a conversion factor for CI points to HGVC points? Like 80 HGVC points for 1 CI point? 

Is CI a trust based system (like Disney) or a weeks based system like Hyatt? Are maintenance fess based upon the number of points owned (like Disney) or the unit size and resort (like Hyatt)? Just curious. 

-TJ


----------



## Bill4728

tahoeJoe said:


> I know very little about Club Intrawest (CI).
> 
> Can all CI owners join HGVC? How is HGVC viewed in CI? Is there a conversion factor for CI points to HGVC points? Like 80 HGVC points for 1 CI point?
> 
> Is CI a trust based system (like Disney) or a weeks based system like Hyatt? Are maintenance fess based upon the number of points owned (like Disney) or the unit size and resort (like Hyatt)? Just curious.
> 
> -TJ



Have you read the CI info on the TUG advice page? It answers most all of your questions.  

The key thing is HGVC & CI are not associated with each other. A CI owner can't join HGVC and a HGVC can't join CI (unless they buy into one of the other's resorts)  They simply share some inventory at a few of the resorts.  Granted, they share this inventory in an almost seamless manner.


----------



## smbrannan

Time for a semi-annual refresh of this thread.  Club Intrawest point sales on eBay data updated.

It's ugly, and it ain't getting any better.


----------



## jouerdehors

tashamen said:


> Also, Club Intawest owners can be II members, and this is an individual membership rather than the corporate one you get with RCI through Extraordinary Escapes.  I dropped that program a few years ago and am now exclusively with II and am VERY happy with the trades I get there with CI weeks., along with the ACs they offer, and the access to Getaways.  A much better deal IMO than the Extraordinary Escapes.



How much is it to be a II member? How much do they charge per trade? Thank you


----------



## Bill4728

jouerdehors said:


> How much is it to be a II member? How much do they charge per trade? Thank you


It cost around $90 per year to be a member of II and about $140 per trade. But I've been able to trade a 35 pt CI studio for a great 2 bedroom TS with II. That would have cost be 150 pts in EE.



			
				II FAQ said:
			
		

> Exchange Fees (As of 7/1/10):
> 
> Made over the Phone-
> Domestic - $159
> International - $174
> 
> Made Online-
> Domestic - $139
> International - $154
> 
> Guest Certificates - $49
> 
> Fee increases - Jan. 1, 2009:
> Basic Renewal:
> 1 year - $89.00
> 2 year - $178.00
> 3 year - $227.00
> 5 year - $356.00


----------



## jfsmith

*selling question*

Total newbie in buying and selling. We have an offer to buy our 120 red Whistler CI points for 44USD/pt which according to the ebay graph looks pretty good.  Is is to be expected that we (the sellers) pay commission and escrow as well?


----------



## Bill4728

jfsmith said:


> Total newbie in buying and selling. We have an offer to buy our 120 red Whistler CI points for 44USD/pt which according to the ebay graph looks pretty good.  Is is to be expected that we (the sellers) pay commission and escrow as well?



You need to start the process of selling your points by contacting CI and getting the deal thru ROFR.  If CI takes the deal (and they may very well do so) then there will not be an escrow. As far as paying the commission to whoever sold your points for you, you're likely going to pay that.


----------



## robert007

*hat is II?*



Bill4728 said:


> It cost around $90 per year to be a member of II and about $140 per trade. But I've been able to trade a 35 pt CI studio for a great 2 bedroom TS with II. That would have cost be 150 pts in EE.



What is II?


----------



## robert007

Bill4728 said:


> It cost around $90 per year to be a member of II and about $140 per trade. But I've been able to trade a 35 pt CI studio for a great 2 bedroom TS with II. That would have cost be 150 pts in EE.




Can you tell me more about II?


----------



## Bill4728

> Quote:=Robert007
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by Bill4728
> It cost around $90 per year to be a member of II and about $140 per trade. But I've been able to trade a 35 pt CI studio for a great 2 bedroom TS with II. That would have cost be 150 pts in EE.
> 
> 
> 
> What is II?
Click to expand...

There are two major exchange companies one RCI the other II (or Interval international)

When CI first started, the club members all traded in II. So if you bought before 2005, even though the club had switched to RCI, a member could still stay an II member.  Since we bought in 2005, I was able to stay in II. 

Although you can not make the same trades I do in II with EE (Extraordinary Escapes - Club Intrawest  corporate exchange company which is highly associated with RCI) you might be able to make these kind of trades with a regular RCI   membership but since I don't have one I really couldn't tell you for sure.


----------



## MaryH

Recent Ebay auction closed for $663US for 150 points.  Or around 4.4 points per point purchase.  Would ROFR be excercised?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140815160645?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Bill4728

MaryH said:


> Recent Ebay auction closed for $663US for 150 points.  Or around 4.4 points per point purchase.  Would ROFR be excercised?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140815160645?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



I'd guess that CI will use ROFR to gab those points.  I have no idea at what level CI is using ROFR but I'd guess that least $30/pt to get pass the ROFR.


----------



## Bill4728

PLEASE NOTE  As of May 2012  CI now does their trading thru II and no longer with RCI.


----------



## Bill4728

Bill4728 said:


> I'd guess that CI will use ROFR to gab those points.  I have no idea at what level CI is using ROFR but I'd guess that least $30/pt to get pass the ROFR.


Just heard from a fellow TUGGER who is buying into CI,  His broker told him that CI is not currently using ROFR to grab any of these cheap Ebay offerings.


----------



## ROCKJenkins

Hello Bill,

I'm the one that won that 150 pts. for $663 on ebay.   It will be interesting if Club Intrawest welcomes me back into the fold.

Rock


----------



## MaryH

ROCKJenkins said:


> Hello Bill,
> 
> I'm the one that won that 150 pts. for $663 on ebay.   It will be interesting if Club Intrawest welcomes me back into the fold.
> 
> Rock



Rock,

Please let me know if that pass the ROFR..  And how your dealings with the vendor was.


----------



## controlfreak7425

*CI Resale glitch*

I just spoke with CI rep yesterday regarding upgrading my Gateway Membership to a full 160 points/year.  (We only bought 80 points/year to start off and see what the club was all about...and it's great by the way).  Anyway, the current point value for non-members is $249/point.  For us, they were willing to offer us $195/point for the remaining 80 points plus, they would discount our original purchase to $195/point.  They would also give us the 2012 points (160) even though there is only 2 months left in our year (we started on November 1st).  So it would cost us $13 G and change for additional 80 points for a total of about 31 G.  Quite a bit of $$$ considering what they are going for on eBay.  So I asked about resales and of course they had their negative reasoning, but she still admitted that it can be done.  She said the cutoff for ROFR is around $70/point.  Sorry to ramble, but here is an interesting snag...if we do that, she said that we will not be able to search II online.  We will be marked as non IPB (Intrawest Preferred Benefit) members and even though we have a legitimate CI membership with our original 80 points, when we buy resale, it will not allow online for II.   We would need to phone in every time to ask what is available.  Interestingly, if you do it the other way around (buy used then buy from CI, this would not apply!!  Doesn't make sense.  My wife and I like to browse II all the time for their deals as we have liked Extraordinary Escapes in the past...there are some great deals there.  Does anyone have any experience with this issue...I am wondering if it is true that this problem exists.  I would also be interested in anyone commenting on purchasing resale in the recent past.  We may be interested soon.  Thanks!  from a newbie on this BBS.  By the way, we have been with CI for 2 years and have really loved it so far...quality resorts...way better than I have seen with other timeshares, so it pays to spend the extra cash for quality.


----------



## Bill4728

CI may have made a deal with II to stop you from searching online but is sound like they are saying that you would not be able to use the corporate II account (ie Extraordinary Escapes account). It would seem that you would have to open a new indivual II account which is what resale buyers have to open.   

BUT those of us who have an II account separate from CI (and Extraordinary Escapes) and have our CI weeks in II have no problem searching II with our CI weeks. Please note these are CI weeks not CI points. 

This may be simalar to what we can do with my Marriott weeks/points. I can search II with my Marriott week and also I can search II with Marriott points. I haven't played around with the points much so I don't know if it makes much difference in what I see.

Please note from those people who simply have resale CI points, you should be able to have a regular II account and search with real deposited weeks (or fake weeks) We find that a 1 bd off season Whistler week can see most everything that is deposited in II. ( the studio weeks do not) 

Note fake weeks are one were you tell II that you have a reservation at a CI resort that you have not made (yet)


----------



## elleryjean

*CI*

Since II is now available to all, do members from before 2005 have to join extraordinary escapes in order to deposit in II?   I have in the past just deposited into my account without going through EE.


----------



## tashamen

elleryjean said:


> Since II is now available to all, do members from before 2005 have to join extraordinary escapes in order to deposit in II?   I have in the past just deposited into my account without going through EE.



No.  I don't belong to EE.  I still deposit my CI weeks directly into II.


----------



## motivated seller

*One Timeshare from a Motivated Seller*

[Advertising deleted - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## motivated seller

Any advice on selling 120 CI points? I'm new to this forum. Thanks!


----------



## pspcres

*Any updates on CI exercising the ROFR*

I am curious to know at what threshold CI is exercising the ROFR on secondary exchanges. Anyone have details? Also, is there an updated 2012-2013 graph showing ebay sales?
Thank you


----------



## ROCKJenkins

*Whose fault is it.....the title company or CLUB INTRAWEST?*

Hello,

I was successful in winning  (2)  Club Intrawests offers on ebay in 2012.  The first one for 120 points in May and the 2nd one for 150 pts. in August. On the first one the broker and the title company were one and the same and after 6 months of Club Intrawest's repeated requests for  *revised*  signing and notaring of paperwork the broker threw-up his hands and sent all my money back. 
 Now after 7 months Club Intrawests seems to have sabotage my 2nd 150 point ebay winning.  It's hard to blame the title company not knowing their job when Club Intrawest seems to never be satisfied with what-ever the title company send them to close the contract.   It make one think CI can't afford to pull a ROFR but they don't want club intrawest's owners the ability to sell their membership either.   I'm sure that not the case; but I sure would like to know why I'm haveing so much trouble in closeing because I like to buy another 150 club intrawest point contract if and when this one ever closes.
As promised in the past; I will keep my fellow TUG members posted on my progress on purchaseing club intrawest points.  

RockJenkins


----------



## EducatedConsumer

ROCKJenkins said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was successful in winning  (2)  Club Intrawests offers on ebay in 2012.  The first one for 120 points in May and the 2nd one for 150 pts. in August. On the first one the broker and the title company were one and the same and after 6 months of Club Intrawest's repeated requests for  *revised*  signing and notaring of paperwork the broker threw-up his hands and sent all my money back.
> Now after 7 months Club Intrawests seems to have sabotage my 2nd 150 point ebay winning.  It's hard to blame the title company not knowing their job when Club Intrawest seems to never be satisfied with what-ever the title company send them to close the contract.   It make one think CI can't afford to pull a ROFR but they don't want club intrawest's owners the ability to sell their membership either.   I'm sure that not the case; but I sure would like to know why I'm haveing so much trouble in closeing because I like to buy another 150 club intrawest point contract if and when this one ever closes.
> As promised in the past; I will keep my fellow TUG members posted on my progress on purchaseing club intrawest points.
> 
> RockJenkins



You don't have reasonable expectations of a company or a Board with a Member-elected Board member who has served continuous terms for about 15 years on the board, do you? In my opinion, the place is as dirty as the day is long.


----------



## ROCKJenkins

Hi Educated Consumer,

Well I guess until someone can show me something closed to  "IN WRITEING"  on *WHAT'S GOING ON* I'll have to say that I don't know why I have been so un-successful in acquireing Club Intrawest points for the last 7 months. 

RockJenkins


----------



## MaryH

RockJenkins
Were you able to verify the ownership details with CI?


----------



## MaryH

RockJenkins,

The 150 points ebay was $663 with the seller being listed in Mexoci.  How much was the 120 point contract?  And if that first one has the same broker and closing company, it lessen the chance of miscommunication.

Are the fees on the contract current?


----------



## ROCKJenkins

*How easy is it to sell or buy a CI Timeshare?*

Mary H.

The two ebay winnings had two different brokers.  The Broker with the 120 point contract *gave-up* and sent my deposit back three months ago.  So far I have been un-willing to allow the 2nd Broker to *give-up* and send my deposit back to me.

I've talked to a third Broker during this time who told me Club Intrawest Management is so hard to work with that they now refuse to broker any more Club Intrawest timeshares. 

One of the many   "promises made"   at any Timeshare Presentation is how easy it is to sell your membership.  I bet this knowledge would not go down good if mentioned at a Club Intrawest Timeshare Presentation.

Mel


----------



## ROCKJenkins

*Club Intrawest are not the bad guys*

Today the Contract Department at Club Intrawest called me and talked to me for over an hour.

I learned on my failed first attempt to purchase a 120 point contract that it was the Broker's fault.  It was pointed out to me that the Broker did not have enough points in-the-first-place to complete the contract.  It seems some Brokers buy points from seller, break them up and then re-sale them on ebay.  In my case they over-estimated the amount of points they had available to sell.  To cover-up their trail they blamed it on Club Intrawest messing-up the paper-work.  

Since were still  *in hold*  on the 2nd 150 point Contract I will reframe from comments on it until the end results.

Sincerely,

Mel Jenkins


----------



## MaryH

Mel,

When I bought my Hyatt on eBay, I got the contract detail from the broker after I won the auction.  I called Hyatt after I won the eBay auction with the details to confirm that the contract/account was in order before I paid the broker.

Actually did that with my a couple of my RHC points contracts too.


----------



## captpete43

What is your asking price for 120 points?


----------



## captpete43

pspcres said:


> I am curious to know at what threshold CI is exercising the ROFR on secondary exchanges. Anyone have details? Also, is there an updated 2012-2013 graph showing ebay sales?
> Thank you


The person who was graphing the points stopped doing it because he could not discern between transactions that were successful and ones that CI exercised ROFR.


----------



## MaryH

Mel,

Did you buy from escapes_lina or redweek4less?


----------



## ROCKJenkins

*Redweekforless*

Mary,

I believe it was from redweek4less; why?

Rock Jenkins


----------



## MaryH

Just curious since I saw some auctions from them.  Emailed the other one that won one I was keeping an eye on but did not bid and his have not closed after 2 months either with minimum communication.


----------



## ROCKJenkins

*Too many messages*

Mary,

Several weeks ago I gave permission to the Broker to cancel and return my deposit.  It just resold on ebay for 8 times what I had originally won it for twelve months ago. 

Both Club Intrawest and the Broker had convincing reasons for the long delay that eventually forced me to give-up.  But it's still hard to understand  *WHY*  it takes months for the Title Company and Club Intrawest to notice  *MISTAKES*   acknowledge  problems to buyers and sellers, and then months and months to take action.  The title company blamed Club Intrawest.  Club Intrawest blamed the Title Company.    

One of the hardest things for me was Club Intrawest was Long Distance for me, while the title company who said not to hesitate calling if I had any questions never answered their phone.  Oh ya;  I forgot;  their was that one time VP Titles did answer the phone, and bawled me out for leaving so many messages.

Rock Jenkins


----------



## Bill4728

It is unbelievable that the closing company found a way so that you couldn't close on a club membership. CI is a club membership ( the club owns the deeded weeks not you) so this isn't like you have a deed to prepare and transfer. It should have been as easy as, the old owner (or selling agent) contact CI and say they have sold their membership, clear ROFR, then fill out the paperwork, pay the transfer fee and the membership is in the new owners name. 

Rock I'm sorry that isn't what happened. 

Good luck in the future.


----------



## MaryH

Interesting, could redweekforless sold more points then they had?  If you have a larger contract, you can sell part of it but if the remaining is less than 120 pionts, it would not transfer.

At the new sales price of 3200 for 150 pints it is roughly 21$ / point so still a lot lower than what it was going for a fewy years before.

Wasn't Escape_lina the other one you purchased from?  Also a resale from there biannual 160 point for $211.

TBH if I was having issues with the transfer agent, I would have called Club Intrawest direct.  A long distance phone call to Canada does not cost that much money.


----------



## ROCKJenkins

*Unanwsered Questions*

Mary,

Club Intrawest's Contract Department emailed me six or seven times with answers to my questions and were sending me the same information they were sending the Tittle Company.  When Peja from Club Intrawest called me from Canada several times to try and explain why the six different CONTRACTS so far sent from the Tittle Companies were INCORRECT I started getting involved.  
According to the Tittle Company's management; my eleventh month involvement just made things worse.  But; after eleven months and some urging from Club Intrawest I felt I had no choice but to get more involved. 

As I have said; most of the problem as far as I could see was the lack of communication from the Title Company that did not answer their phone nor answered my questions I sent via email.

A week after I gave permission to the Broker to cancel the purchase, I had a very educational phone call with the Broker who answered all of the my un-answered  questions I had been leaving on answering machines and electronic mail.       

It would sure be interesting to hear from the party who just won the 150 points on Ebay how smooth their purchase goes  .....    for them.

RockJenkins


----------



## MaryH

Try to see if you leave a feedback and/or try and message them ...


----------



## ROCKJenkins

*I'll never have   *ALL*  the anwers*

Mary,

I'm not sure what you last message said Mary.  

Let this be my very last comment on this eleven month nightmare...... 

Even with the mentioned phone call with the Broker I've still have a lot of questions that could have been only answered with Intrawest, title company, me and the broker on a conference call;  ..    questions  like  ..   who really had my deposit when Club Intrawest made their final decision on ROFR   ..  CLUB INTRAWEST  .  OR  .  THE TITLE COMPANY...?   The broker sez THEY HAD MY MONEY  and they say I'd get 100% of my deposit back from them.  Club Intrawest said they WOULD HAVE MY MONEY and they would have returned only 40% of my deposit.

RockJenkins


----------



## MaryH

Is Club Intrawest talking about their resort transfer fee?  So did CI exercise the ROFR?


----------



## ROCKJenkins

*I cancelled Mary*

Mary H.

After eleven month of un-anwsered questions from the Title Company and in-complete anwers from Club Intrawest ...I CANCELLED..!

The purchase was cancelled by me Mary and the Broker returned all my money after he re-sold it on ebay for 8 times what I originally won it for on ebay.

When Club Intrawest would only say 40% of my deposit was going to be returned to my many many questions to where was my other 60%  ..  (I gave up)       (it just wasn't worth it anymore)    and    .. ( I threw-in-the-towel).

RockJenkins


----------



## MaryH

With 11 month not worth the aggrivation


----------

